# Ruff Tough Kennels (RTK) Crates



## Momo (Feb 4, 2016)

Still in the planning phases, but would a large (22W x 35L x 26H) Ruff Tough Kennels (RTK) Crate fit an adult male GSD? The XL (22W x 40L x 30H) might be a tight fit in our current SUV but we might be thinking about a minivan for our family + GSD, in which case, hopefully one crate could fit with one of the 3rd row split seats folded down. This would be for car transport/IPO club use and a larger crate would be used at home. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Depends on how big your dog is. I put my male in a 42" wire crate in my Rav4.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

My 75 lb. adult male CAN fit in the large RTK, but it's really snug. I would go XL if at all possible.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Crate on the left is a large RTK with a 74-lb Lab (foster dog), crate on the right is an intermediate with a 58-lb Mal. Our 80-lb GSD fits in the large as well, a bit snug, but we only use them for trips to our training club (20 miles) or to our local parks. 

With these two crates, we can have our mid-row seats up, or slide a third crate (large RTK) in the middle row (seats down).


----------



## Momo (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks, leaning towards the XL size and I think that it'll fit in a minivan with one of the 3rd row seats down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There is a new one that has come out that is crash tested and has rave reviews. If I already did not have welded aluminum dog boxes, I would be looking at these. Better than RTK

https://www.gunnerkennels.com/


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I only wish they made these in bigger sizes.

My dog barely fits in an xl wire crate that is 48" long....I can't imagine him stuffing himself into a 30" crate.


----------



## dogloveuk345 (Sep 13, 2016)

Have you looked at the impact case?


----------

